# WinSCP Permission denied error code 3 with FreeSSHd server



## Aanny (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello ALL

I have 4 machines on my network, 3 x win7 ( two pro ) 1 x Home premium and 1 x WinXP SP3 + I apple mac, I can and have always been able to transfer files using the client WinSCP around my network – but for some strange reason I cannot now transfer files to one of the win7 pro machines, I can putty to all the machines without any problems and also VNC to all of them but one machine stubbornly gives me a Permission denied error code 3.

What I have tried is

1) The Latest WinSCP version

2) I was and always used WinSCP v3.3.0 & v3.7.6 but I recently noticed quite a few posts that pointed to a bug with the earlier version (jpg win3.3.0) therefore I tried the latest WinSCP which did not resolve the Permission denied issue, so I stuck with WinSCP 3.5.5 which fixed that bug.

3) I have tried other clients i.e such as Bitvise but still when trying to trf files to the win7 machine I get Permission denied error code 3.

4) FreeSSHd 1.3.1 jpg I am using NT Authentication and have set public key to allowed with Shell, SFTP, and Tunnel all selected.– the key was generated from the putty key generator.

5) The only programme that works as a server on the problematic win7 machine is FreeSSHd 1.3.1, I have tried other programmes i.e Open sshd, I have also tried installing Cygwin spending weeks trying to get this to work but failed, so I am stuck now and I do now need some help.

Can somebody help to point me to getting this Permission denied issue away from my win7 machine –

WinSCP Locally I CAN go destination to source copy / delete or move, - but I can NOT go source to destination ans that route give me Permission denied error code 3 ( in short the right hand column is off limits.

I have been trying to resolve this spending many hours every day for the last 3 months reading posts and trying various things but I just cannot resolve this so I am afraid I need to ask for help – I am not a computer luddite as I have set up my own network and it works well but as I am now asking for help if anybody can assist could you please guide me through any possible solution it will help save time

I have Bitvise server and clients on the other win7 machines without any issue ? if I can add anything else that would be helpful just ask.

Ps Note to the Moderator - if I have posted in the wrong section apologies and could you please move it to the section that I may get help.

Thanks


----------

